# Sneak Preview/ Teaser



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I have a new spawn that has just hatched within the last day, and will be writing a spawn log, but for now, here's a little teaser 

Parents are siblings, both Marbles from a Marble HMPK x Marble DeT crossing (from my last spawn if you read about it at all). 

If there is going to be any interesting in these fry, please send me a PM because I am going to limit the size of the spawn. 

Dad, Mom, Mom with flash to show the green color to her.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

oooooh bluey-green marbles! My favourite!  Good luck! <3


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

i spawned the pair you sent me. the fry are about 4 weeks old. i have to get some of these guys so i can have baby cousins. sign me up to get a pair.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Yeah she has some pretty awesome coloration, and it's changing every day! The male is getting more marbling lately as well.

Mernin, I'll make sure I save a pair for you


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How old do they have to be before you can sell them?


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Hmm... good question. Probably at least a couple months. My last spawn were about 3 months when I started shipping them, so I'd say around that age range.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

ok, thanks.


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

nice looking pair you got there


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I love marbles! They always come out with unique patterns! I cant wait for the results!

-BL2033


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

how are these guys


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Would love to see pictures of the spawn, hint hint...


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yes pictures are a must


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Haha, I promise the spawn log is coming soon! I'm sure there are over a hundred fry, but they will not all be kept. The smallest are just over a week old, the biggest are no more than two weeks old.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

whatever you cant keep, i will take and raise.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

We'll see how many make it, my lfs didn't get in their shipment of bbs eggs so they haven't had anything live to eat yet.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They may eat baby bites if you can get any.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

That's what they've been getting but I don't know if they're actually eating it at all, that's why I said they haven't had anything live, haha


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Once my micro worm culture crashed, and baby bites was what I used to keep them alive until I could get another. Best of luck with your fry.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Thanks! I'm working on getting a microworm culture and I should have bbs by next week, hopefully I can power grow these fry! haha. Thanks!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

gud luck raising the little gobblers! <3


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

how are they doin?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ChelseaK said:


> Thanks! I'm working on getting a microworm culture and I should have bbs by next week, hopefully I can power grow these fry! haha. Thanks!


Well I swear by BBS. I feel that they are the best! I cant have a successful spawn without it.

-BL2033


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I know I love BBS, that's all I used for my last spawn besides when i started mixing in the dry food to wean them off. It was great, but I'm going to experiment with other foods, see if I can save a little money.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ChelseaK said:


> I know I love BBS, that's all I used for my last spawn besides when i started mixing in the dry food to wean them off. It was great, but I'm going to experiment with other foods, see if I can save a little money.


I agree. They love it so much and it is hard to try and get them off of it. When i breed this time i think im going to try to use other live foods as well because my last spawn only ate BBS. Though this time im going to use BBS and maybe some Microworms, (which i heard they work wonders), Vinegar eels, ect.

I especially love BBS because they make the fry's belly very bright orange and easier to spot. Also I think I want to try Tubifex worms mostly because another member said that they work very nicely and help the fry get stronger and bigger.

-BL2033


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

I tried vinegar eels but just couldn't stand the smell, haha, so the fry never actually got them. Yeah I've heard the same about the Tubifex worms but I've never had the opportunity to get my hands on them.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Same here. I tried so many times, but on AB they were always out. Yeah I heard they smell horrid as well!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Eeeuuwww! lol


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

Gah!! Lfs still didn't get bbs in! Stupid holiday... Hopefully will have microforms by Monday, picked up some hikari first bites to add to the generic brand I already had. I am writing the spawn log today and will post the link to the thread here when I am finished.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

yayyyy cant wait!!!!!!!!! these fry are going to be adorable and beautiful just like your other spawn.


----------



## ChelseaK (Oct 23, 2010)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=86693

There's the start of the log! I will try to update as much as possible.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Love it! Just had a question on them though. Go over and check it out please.

-BL2033


----------

